# Your city's number of construction cranes



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

estimat ethe amount of cranes does your city have or you may post your city's skyline with constructio0n cranes.

mexico city = Santa Fe= 15 polanco=15 reforma= 5 other= 10 =45 cranes

miami = brickell 4 biscayne 6 other 2= 12


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Downtown Seattle (a larger definition of it) has about 20. I'd guess the Seattle region has 45 or so. 

Hotspots include expansion of the Microsoft headquarters campus in Redmond (about 10 recently, probably down from that now), the new Amazon campus on the edge of Downtown Seattle (4 with, ps, about 3 more coming soon based on excavations currently underway, meaning 7 buildings underway now), and the new Gates Foundation headquarters campus also on the edge of Downtown Seattle (3).


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Toronto: 118+











source: http://flickr.com/photos/wyliepoon/sets/72157613767558685/



Jasonzed said:


>


Parade @ Cityplace (20 tower development)








source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3409760085/


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

i would say over 30 in a 3 km radio and this is a small city. some people say Povoa will be the capital of Northern Portugal in the near future, cause the city is expanding fast.


----------



## Spoolmak (Aug 4, 2007)

2!


----------



## The Chemist (Feb 19, 2003)

Shanghai - couldn't give a definite answer, but I'd guess there are several hundred active cranes across the city.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

0


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

Dublin city


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 5, 2008)

^^ Woah, Dublin nice!

I wasn't expecting that


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima*

Around 25-30


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

more of dublin city centre, supposed to be the fastest growing city in europe

theres a story going around that apparently there are so many cranes around that they are now interfearing with some of the local radio stations!























































even the suburbs are getting in on the action!


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

Holy cow, Dublin.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

But they use cranes for every single construction? In Lima they only used them for buildings over 20 storeys or for big buildings such as new malls, convention centres, airport expansion, new state hospitals.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

I went to Dublin 3-4 times in the past few years, and was absolutely blown away at the number of cranes. It wasn't even one or two huge projects, those things were EVERYWHERE in the city.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

I was pleased to see another 4-5 highrises in Chicago start construction just recently, but we've definitely had a downturn in the number of cranes and highrises going up. We managed to get up dozens and dozens in the past few years though.

It's hard to get pictures of them all, since most of them are sprinkled all over downtown, and the cranes don't poke up enough to capture all together. I won't bore people with pictures of just two or three at once.


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

Skybean said:


> Toronto: 118+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GO TORONTO!!! More to come. :banana:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

About *6* cranes in my city :lol: (Hoofddorp)


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Toronto*

157m tower in the background. 174m tower + 186m tower with shared podium.


Jasonzed said:


>


Festival Centre 165m


Jasonzed said:


>


RBC Center 183m 


Marcanadian said:


>


Ritz Carlton 213m


Jasonzed said:


>



Shangri-La 214m


Marcanadian said:


>


Uptown 158m


current said:


> Looking southeast with BSN and Casa in the background.



Four Seasons @ 195m + 89m


Skybean said:


> From Caltrane @ SSP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump Toronto 282 m 


current said:


>




Others


Marcanadian said:


>





Mollywood said:


>


That's _just _in the downtown area. Add to that Toronto's 2nd, 3rd and 4th clusters - Midtown, North York and Scarborough.


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

OK, now we Torontonians are just bragging! lol









By torontovibe, shot with DSC-N1 at 2009-04-12









By torontovibe, shot with DSC-N1 at 2009-04-12

From Marcanadian at www.urbantoronto.ca There's 6 cranes in that pic. 









By torontovibe, shot with Canon PowerShot A430 at 2009-04-13

Taken from urbantoronto









By torontovibe at 2009-04-13









By torontovibe at 2009-04-13


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

This thread is for How many cranes in your city? or how many cranes in Toronto?

Canadians really think Toronto is the centre of the World? The truh is that people around the World think of Toronto as much as they think of Jo´burg, Sampa, Barza or Melbourne.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Anyway, despite what the article says, I think the number of cranes is way overstimated... They were referred at the period between april and june, but I think the number of cranes is the one needed for the areas under development, not the one actually in use 
I mean: some area probably is only at preparation level, some other at contrary just finishing the details. You need cranes only in one phase of the development: then if the calculation takes into account all areas (as it seems, even if the article does not mention this) the number of cranes working contemporarily is overrated


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
Anyway some fresh shots taken on last Saturday


----------



## smuthny (Jan 29, 2006)

dont know exact number of cranes now in Warsaw but this list is from few months ago...



>BIAŁOŁĘKA<-
Obecnie: 27
1. Białołęka ul. Sprawna - Zakątek Wiślany - 2
2. Białołęka ul. Marcina z Wrocimowic budowa I - 3
3. Białołęka ul. Marcina z Wrocimowic budowa II - 2
4. Białołęka od Modlińskiej po prawej jak się wyjeżdża z Warszawy – 4
5. Białołęka Lewandów - Brzeziny - 32 (Derby, cztery Pory Roku i reszta) 5
6. Białołęka Miasteczko Regaty - 8
7. Białołęka przy pętli Nowodwory - 2 (wlasnie stawiaja drugiego)
8. Białołęka ul. Strumykowa- 1
Kiedyś:
1. Bemowo Villa L'Azur (były 2)

->BEMOWO<-
1. Bemowo Bemowo Sansara 1 (były 4)
2. Bemowo Bemowo Sady Bemowskie 1
3. Bemowo Powstańców Śląskich/Człuchowska - 2
4. Bemowo Fort Bema - 1
5. Bemowo Morcinka - 1
6. Bemowo Osiedle Leśne (Acciona) 2
7. Bemowo Ogrody Shiraz 2
8. Bemowo Nad Jeziorem 4
9. Bemowo fort chrzanow 1
10. Bemowo Dom na Górce 2
11. Bemowo wawel serwice 2
12. Bemowo powstancow slaskich 102 1
13. Bemowo Osiedle Lazurowa 13
14. Bemowo Osiedle Kocjana 4
15. Bemowo Trzy Korony - 2 ptaki (były 4)
16. Bemowo Fort Bema - ul. Ks Bolesława - rozbudowa parkingu - 1
17. Bemowo 3 (na inwestycji obok Trzech Koron) - konieczna wizja lokalna aby zerknąc co się tam buduje.

->BIELANY<-
1. Bielany Arkuszowa 1
2. Bielany Księżycowa 2
3. Bielany Sokratesa 1 (+2)
4. Bielany Żeromskiego – Ratusz - 1
5. Bielany Kasprowicza 1 (Czy to jest Mariposa LUBASY?)
6. Bielany UKSW – 2
7. Bielany Grębałowska (DEMBUD) 1
8. Bielany Kasprowicza/Nocznickiego (NOWE BIELANY) - 3
9.Bielany Wólczyńska - 1
Kiedyś:
1.Bielany Bogusławskiego (były 2)
2. Bielany ul. Zabłocińska - (był 1)

->MOKOTOW<-
Obecnie:
1. Mokotów River House 3 + 2 jakaś inna mieszkaniówka przy Bartyckiej
2. Mokotów Promenada Park 1
3. Mokotów Dom Na Skarpie 1
4. Mokotów Eko Park Etap A1 3
5. Mokotów Mieszkaniówka przy Puławskiej/Bacha 2
6. Mokotów Mieszkaniówka przy Pory 2
7. Mokotów Hotel System 2
8. Mokotów Harmony BP 2
9. Mokotów MSM Energetyka 2
10. Mokotów Melody Park 4 (+1)
11. Mokotów Catalina - 1
12. Mokotów Osiedle Idzikowskiego - 2
13. Mokotów Sportowa - 1
14. Mokotów Wilanowska i Modzelewskiego - 2 (+1)
15. Mokotów Sikorskiego "CityZen" - 3,
16. Mokotów przy Gagarina i Stępińskiej - 1,
Kiedyś:
1. Mokotów Canal+ (był 1)
2. Mokotów Malczewskiego - (był 1)

->MURANOW<-
Obecnie:
1. Muranów Apartamenty Murano 4 (-1)
2. Muranów Trio Apartamenty JEMS -2 (-1)
3. Muranów Rozbudowa szpitala położniczego przy Inflanckiej 1 (+1)

->OCHOTA<-
Obecnie:
1. Ochota Raclawicka (BRE) 4
2. Ochota Szczesliwicka 2
3. Ochota Triton Park - 5
4. Ochota Centrum Handlowo-Usługowe, Dickensa 37 - 1
5. Ochota Cristal Park, Mszczonowska - 2
6. Ochota Filtry - 3
Kiedyś:
1. Ochota Equator (były 2)
2. Ochota Lipowy Office Park (były 3)

->POWSIN<-
1. Powsin Powsin - Os. Patio 2

->PRAGA POLNOC<-
Obecnie:
1. Praga Północ Okrzei - 1
2. Praga Północ Targowa 65 - 1
3. Praga Północ Jagiellońska 49 - 1
4. Praga Północ Batalionu Platerówek - 2

Kiedyś:
1. Praga Północ ZOO (był 1)
2. Praga Północ Korsaka (były 2)
3. Praga Północ Szwedzka/Kowieńska (był 1)
4. Praga Północ Szpital Praski (były 2)

->PRAGA POLUDNIE<-
Obecnie:
1. Praga Południe Fieldorfa - Acciona stawia klocka - 3
2. Praga Południe Terespolska (Cora) 1
3. Praga Południe Rezydencja Quatro 2
4. Praga Południe Wiatraczna Residence 3
5. Praga Południe Rondo Wiatraczna 3
6. Praga Południe Gocław - "Osiedle przy Promenadzie" 2 (były 4)
7. Praga Południe Saska Kępa, ul. Wąchocka w części: [na południe od al. Stanów Zjednoczonych] 1
8. Praga Południe Kakowskiego 9 - mieszkaniówka mała - 1
9. Praga Południe Grochowska/Czapelska (GetHouse) - 1
10. Praga Południe Saska/Lizbońska - 1
11. Praga Południe Hetman Białowieska 7/9 - 1
12. Praga Południe Marvipol Villa Avanti ul. Grenadierów 29 - 1
Kiedys:
1. Praga Południe Polsat (był 1)
2. Praga Południe Jantar Bis (były 2)
3. Praga Południe Probud ul. Komorska (był 1)

->SLUZEWIEC<-
Obecnie:
1. Służewiec Apartamenty Cybernetyki 1
2. Służewiec Adgar Plaza 1
3. Służewiec Park Postępu 4(+2)
4. Służewiec Galeria Park 3
5. Służewiec New City 3
6. Służewiec Luminar 1
7. Służewiec Hubertus 3
8. Służewiec Trinity Park III 3
9. Służewiec Platinium BP - 2 (się zdecydujcie są czy nie?)
Kiedyś:
1. Marynarska Point (były 2)
2. Marynarska Buisness Park (były 3)
3. Służewiec Platinium BP (były 2)
4. Nefryt (były 2)
5. Służewiec Horizon Plaza (były 4)
6. Służewiec New City (były 4)

>ŚRODMIEŚCIE<-
Obecnie:
1. Śródmieście Restaura Górskiego - 1
2. Śródmieście Centrum Chopinowskie 1
3. Śródmieście pawilon sejmowy - 1
4. Śródmieście Grzybowska 4 - 4
5. Śródmieście Centrum Nauki Kopernik -1
6. Śródmieście Hoża (?? nie wiem co to) – 1
7. Śródmiescie Hotel System - 1
8. Śródmieście Złota 44 - 3
9. Śródmieście Wolf Marszałkowska - 2
10. Śródmieście Powiśle - EC Menolly - 5
11. Śródmieście Powiśle - Biurowiec EuroCity 2
12. Śródmieście - Koszyki - 1,
13. Śródmieście - Piękna - 2 ,
14. Śródmieście - Zebra Tower - 1,
15. Śródmieście Wolf Bracka-2,
16. Śródmieście Fabryczna - 1,
17. Śródmieście Łazienkowska -3,
18. Śródmieście przy Róży Luksemburg - 1

Kiedyś:
1. Śródmieście Nowogrodzka (był 1)
2. Śródmieście Mennica (był 1)
3. Śródmieście Atelier Residence (były 3)
4. Śródmieście Emilii Platter 10 - ( były 2)

->TARGOWEK<-
Obecnie:
1. Targówek Borzymowska Edbud – 3 (było 2)
2. Targówek Malborska trzy po lewej i trzy po prawej w sumie – 6
3. Targówek Motycka EDBUD - 1 (były 2)
4. Targówek Bartnicza 2 - 1
5. Targówek Pratulińska 2
6. Targówek Osiedle Łodygowa róg Wyspowej - 6 (już od dawna stoi tam 6 ptaków i jakos nikomu sie nie przyuważyło  )
Kiedyś:
1. Targówek Oszmiańska (był 1)
2. Targówek Głębocka (były 4)
3. Targówek Odrowąża (był )1

->URSUS<-
Obecnie:
1. Ursus Eolian Park (Xender) 1
2. Ursus Słoneczne Skorosze II (Buszrem) 1
3. Ursus Harmonia (Orkiestra) 2
4. Ursus Osiedle Rodzinne (Olmont) 2
5. Ursus Osiedle Gawra - 5
6. Ursus Przy cmentarzu Gołąbki 1
7. Ursus rozbudowa Galerii Ursus przy ul. Wojciechowskiego - 1
Kiedyś:
1. Ursus Platany (Marvipol) (było 3)
2. Ursus Alpha (Real Estate Development) (były 3) (nie wiem czemu piszecie że ich nie ma będą tam conajmniej do polowy sierpnia)

->URSYNOW<-
1. Ursynów SM Wyżyny 3
2. Ursynów Zielony Nugat - 1
3. Ursynów Wersal Podlaski KEN BIS 3
4. Ursynów Plakatowa 1
5. Ursynów Bartoka/KEN 2 (były 3)
6. Ursynów EDBUD - KEN/Dembego 4 4
7. Ursynów Belgradzka/Lanciego 3
8. Ursynów Leclerc 3
9. Ursynów Poleczki Business Park - 8
10. Ursynów Dereniowa - 3

->WAWER<-
1. Wawer Anin - Kajki/Poprzeczna V - 1
2. Wawer Strzygłowska (od Wału M. w stronę Wisły) - 2
3. Wawer Os. Bursztynowe (Korkowa) - 2
4. Wawer Falenica - Os. Poezji - 1
5. Wawer Korkowa JWC (przy torach) - 4
Kiedyś:
1. Wawer - Warszawskie Centrum Targowo-Kongresowe (były 2)

->WILANOW<-
1. Wilanów Świątynia Opatrzności Bożej 3
2. Wilanów mieszkaniowka 29 ( -6)
3. Wilanów Ostoja Wilanów Fadesa Prokom 4 (było 6)

->WLOCHY<-
1. Włochy jak sie jedzie pociagiem to po prawej stronie 2 <--- wtf?
2. Włochy Centrum Biznesowe Okęcie - Aeropark 2
3. Włochy biurowiec kolo wkd rakow + 1
4. Włochy mieszkaniówka na rogu Jerozolimskich i Kleszczowej + 1
5. Włochy Jerozolimskie - Popularna - 1
6. Włochy Jerozolimskie - Łopuszańska - 1
7. Włochy Liceum im Bohaterów Narwiku obok Avonu – 1
8. Włochy Lechicka -1

->WOLA<-
Obecnie:
1. Wola Ulrychów - Park Moczydło - Bungee 1
2. Wola CA ul. Giełdowa 3
3. Wola Centrum Żelazna 1
4. Wola Platinium Towers - 2 (były 3)
5. Wola Osiedle Skierniewicka 3
6. Wola Ulrychów Osiedle Górczewska Park - 1 (a było 12)
7. Wola Ulrychów - Budimex Olbrachta - 5
8. Wola Koło - rozbudowa szkoły - 1
9. Wola Wola Tower??? - 4
10. Wola Al.Solidarności/Żelazna - 1
11. Wola na tyłach Ratusza Wolskiego - nie wiem jaka inwestycja - 1
12. Wola w okolicach Cmentarza Powstania Warszawskiego muszę przejść się i zrobić wizje lokalną (być może to Wola Prestige) - 2
13. Wola Apartamenty Pańska - 2,
14. Wola w kwartale między Wolską, Górczewską, Płocką i Działdowską - 1,
15. Wola na rogu Księcia Janusza i Brożka - 1
16. Wola Crown Square - 1
Kiedyś:
1. Wola Ulrychów - Apartamenty Elekcyjna (były 2)
2. Wola Banderii 4 (były 2)
3. Wola Sawa Wola (były 3)
4. Wola Ulrychów Rezydencja Króla Olbrachta (było 6)
5. Wola Ulrychów - Dobrolin - (były 2) 
6. Wola Koło - Górczewska 80 (był 1)
7. Wola Ulrychów Sava Dom (był 1)
8. Wola Osiedle Jana Kazimierza (były 3)
9. Wola Rondo City (były 3)

->ŻOLIBORZ<-
Obecnie:
1. Żoliborz Broniewskiego 1
2. Żoliborz Popiełuszki 2
3. Żoliborz City Investments ul. Barszczewska - 1
4. Żoliborz Przemysłowy - 5 (-2)
5. Żolborz Imaginarium - 2
Kiedys:
1. Żoliborz Jana Pawła II (były 2)

Obecnie w Warszawie mamy:411 żurawi

*(Right now we have 411 cranes)*























































all pics are taken from FPW... i think now it's about 350 cranes + 4 that i can see through my window in suburb


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

mexico city has increased in cranes as it becomes the inverting capital of the world construction increases in high rises its problably has 250 in the metro areas but they all seperated not a complex hope u understand. 

































DONE!


----------

